# An den PRANGER



## Marcus van K (2. Januar 2006)

Hab ich gerade in unserer Tageszeitung auf der Tietelseite
gefunden und ich könnt :v 

Schönes Mefoweibchen im Laichkleid 13 Pfund auf 82cm

und die Eier spritzen saftig raus.... wie auf dem Bild auch wunderbar zu

erkennen ist.

Sicher hat sich Herr R. Tews nicht Strafbar gemacht, weil ja in der Ostsee keine Schonung mer ist aber ich finde es echt ne SCHANDE sich als Angler so ablichten zu lassen!


----------



## Christian D (2. Januar 2006)

*AW: An den PRANGER*

Das unterscheidet einen wahren Angler von einem Trophäensammler.

Wie Laichdorschfischen......:v


----------



## Schwede 11 (2. Januar 2006)

*AW: An den PRANGER*

Ich kann es nicht Fassen!#q #q #q 

Wie kann ich mich  dazu entschließen so eine Fisch zu entnehmen und mich  damit ablichten zu lassen!!#c 

Und dann auch noch zu lächeln!!

MFg Timo


----------



## HD4ever (2. Januar 2006)

*AW: An den PRANGER*

lieber_kein_Kommentar_abgeb .......  #q  :r  |motz:


----------



## duck_68 (2. Januar 2006)

*AW: An den PRANGER*

Ein echt toller Kerl - kann wirklich stolz auf sich sein|abgelehn |peinlich |abgelehn


----------



## larsgerkens (2. Januar 2006)

*AW: An den PRANGER*

peinlich sich damit ablichten zu lasse..... *kopfschüteel*


----------



## bennie (2. Januar 2006)

*AW: An den PRANGER*

oh
mein
gott
!


----------



## plattform7 (2. Januar 2006)

*AW: An den PRANGER*



> Das unterscheidet einen wahren Angler von einem Trophäensammler.


 
Das kann ich nur unterschreiben... 

 #d :v


----------



## Böx (2. Januar 2006)

*AW: An den PRANGER*

Einfach nur traurig


----------



## Seebaer (2. Januar 2006)

*AW: An den PRANGER*

Wunderschöner Fisch, aber zur falschen Zeit gefangen.
Leider gibt es zuviele solche Angler, aber dann womöglich noch meckern --->früher war alles besser.

Wundert es da noch?????

Hoffe das so manche Angler (egal ob Kochtopf oder C&R Angler) bei ihren Tun und Handeln auch mal etwas weiter blicken als es dieser Angler getan hatte.


----------



## feedex (2. Januar 2006)

*AW: An den PRANGER*

Schlechter Stil des Hr. Tews.
Schlechte Einstellung des Hr. Tews.
Schlechte Presse für uns alle!


----------



## Coasthunter (2. Januar 2006)

*AW: An den PRANGER*

Heulen oder Kotzen. Bei solchen Fotos fällt die Wahl nicht leicht.


----------



## Ziegenbein (2. Januar 2006)

*AW: An den PRANGER*

Traurig, aber leider war.

Wie die Eier auslaufen |splat: :v


----------



## bennie (2. Januar 2006)

*AW: An den PRANGER*

ich würde mal sagen schreib der zeitung!


----------



## Marcus van K (2. Januar 2006)

*AW: An den PRANGER*

Ja ich werd den Leuten der Zeitung mal schreiben.

Wollte keine Lawiene losbrechen aber auf solchen Leuten, sollte mann bei jeder gelegenheit mit dem Finger zeigen.


----------



## Maro (2. Januar 2006)

*AW: An den PRANGER*

Kingelingelin, Klingelingeling hier kommt der Eiermann................#q 

Der weiß doch gar nicht was er da tut !!!!!!!!!


----------



## MefoFan (2. Januar 2006)

*AW: An den PRANGER*

Dat gibt Leute die merken nix....mann,mann,mann #d #d #d


----------



## AndreL (2. Januar 2006)

*AW: An den PRANGER*

Hallo Markus,
gibt es auch noch etwas detahiertere Informationen! Welche Zeitung, Von wann ist der Bericht solche "reißerische" News ohne Hintergrundinformationen alla BI.. Zeitung finde ich immer sehr unschön.
Sicher ist solch ein Foto immer extrem unglücklich und auch grundsätzlich schwer ungeschickt sich als Angler so ablichten zu lassen. AABER, schon mal dran gedacht das sich der Mann villeicht wirklich absolut keies Fehlers bewußt ist/war, weil er sich völlig auf der korrekten Seite fühlte? 
Was weiß denn jemand der den Fischereischein gemacht hat und NICHT täglich auf so einer informativen Seite wie dem AB unterwegs ist UND sich an die Gesetze und Schonzeiten hält davon das es "moralisch" schwer verwerflich ist so einen Fisch zu töten oder mehr noch sich damit ablichten zu lassen? Auch heute wird einem das noch lange nicht auf jedem Fischereischeinlehrgang gesagt.
Beispiel (rein fiktiv) Herr T kommt aus BW und hat eine Kuttertour auf der Ostsee gemacht. Dabei stieg ihm eine wirklich schöne Meerforelle im Laichkleid auf seinen Pilker ein. Der fisch kommt ans Boot und hat den 200g Pilker zu 50% inhalliert und blutet stark aus den Kiemen. Bevor Herr T begreift wie ihm geschieht GAFFT ein Besatzungsmitglied oder ein Mitangler den Fisch. An Bord wird Herr T mit Glückwünschen überschüttet und läßt sich nach anraten des Kapitäns an Land mit seinem Fisch ablichten. 
Wem müßte man jetzt böse sein? Herrn T oder der Kutterbesatzung?
Davon ab das ein so gefangener Fisch (auch ohne das gaffen) sowieso dem Tod geweiht währe womit nurnoch das Foto und der Zeitungsbericht als Fehler anzusehen ist. Meine Meinung, bevor ein so prächtiger Fisch außerhalb der Schonzeit tot zurück ins Meer geworfen wird sollte er doch lieber (auch mit eventuellen Geschmackseinbußen) verwertet werden.
Villeicht aber ist Herr T auch ein Meerforellenexperte der genau um die Problematik wüßte und seinen mit der Fliege gefangenen Fisch aus Geltungsbedürfniss umgelegt hat um ihn später in der Gefriertruhe verotten zu lassen...............
Dafür währen nähere Infos sehr schön.


----------



## Angelmann (2. Januar 2006)

*AW: An den PRANGER*



			
				Maro schrieb:
			
		

> Der weiß doch gar nicht was er da tut !!!!!!!!!



That`s it!!!!

Und, Jungs, Hand aufs Herz: Was unterscheidet diesen "doofen Kutterangler" von dem edlen "Blanklachs Fischer" an der Mörrum???

Und *die* Diskussion hatten wir ja schon tausend Mal #q #d


----------



## mefohunter84 (2. Januar 2006)

*AW: An den PRANGER*

Um es gleich vorweg zu nehmen, auch ich finde es sehr sehr schade um diesen Fisch. Besser noch um die eventuellen neuen Meerforellen in der Ostsee.   :c 
Aufklärungsarbeit tut sicherlich not. Nicht nur zu diesem Thema.
A B E R !
Wer ist dieser Herr Tews? Ist es vielleicht ein Angler, der zum ersten mal an der Ostsee stand und dann das "Glück" hatte, so eine große Meerforelle zu fangen?
Was wissen wir denn?
Nichts!!!
Wenn er die Meerforelle in M-V gefangen hat, dann bedarf es doch keiner weiteren Diskussion. #d 
Sicherlich hätten 99 % von uns anders gehandelt. Aber es ist weder ein  Verbrechen, noch eine Straftat noch eine Ordnungswidrigkeit geschehen. Bitte gebt gerne eure Meinung ab, aber verurteilt keine Personen, dessen Handlugsweisen ihr nicht nachvollziehen könnt. #h


----------



## Hov-Micha (2. Januar 2006)

*AW: An den PRANGER*






















In dieser Reihenfolge!!
Aaaber wer weiß, vielleicht stand der nur zufällig in der Nähe und so´n Fremdenverkehrsfuzzi drückt dem die Keule zwecks Werbung für die Region nichts ahnend in die Arme ;+ 
...aber schön ist das nicht!!


----------



## bennie (2. Januar 2006)

*AW: An den PRANGER*

da sieht man es... mehr aufklärung der angler!


----------



## Marcus van K (2. Januar 2006)

*AW: An den PRANGER*

Darf ich die Quellen überhaupt veröffentlichen?

Aus der Bild kommt es aber nicht......

Deine Ansichtspunkte sind natürlich richtig aber ich sag mal so, der Kollege sieht nicht aus als wenn er erst 2 Wochen n Fischereischein sein eigen nennen darf!

Er kommt aber aus der Region und war nicht auf einem Kutter unterwegs.

Mir gehts ja auch darum das da gerade der Laich rausspritzt! Also sie mit dem Laichgeschäft noch nicht fertig bzw noch nicht begonnen hatte.

Es geht ja hier um das wesentliche, würdest du n Laichkarpfen von 28Pfund mit nach Hause bringen? Die haben nämlich auch keine Schonzeit!


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (2. Januar 2006)

*AW: An den PRANGER*



			
				mefohunter84 schrieb:
			
		

> Bitte gebt gerne eure Meinung ab, aber verurteilt keine Personen, dessen Handlugsweisen ihr nicht nachvollziehen könnt. #h



Genau das sollte hier gehandhabt werden und an den Pranger gestellt wird hier schon gar niemand. Wenn ich solche Aufmachung schon immer lese, #d 
Der Mann hat warscheinlich nichts getan was gegen das Gesetz verstößt also gebt Ruhe!
Ob es Moralisch in Ordnung ist steht auf einem ganz anderen Blatt.


----------



## Maddin (2. Januar 2006)

*AW: An den PRANGER*

Ich halte es mit den Braunen wie die meisten hier, aber guckt euch mal die Dänen an....da sind braune Fische an der Tagesordnung und landen in Hitlisten. Da regt sich keiner so auf. Ist halt keine Schonzeit und gut ist, den Rest muss jeder selbst für sich entscheiden.


----------



## AndreL (2. Januar 2006)

*AW: An den PRANGER*

Markus,
das waren Beispiele und wir wissen jetzt abgesehen von deinen Aussagen immernoch NICHTS genaueres. Und zum veröffentlichen der Qelle, mir war so alss wenn du das sogar mußt wenn du schon aus einer Tageszeitung Informationen weiterverwertest bin aber nicht so der Experte für das Thema (Copyright). Und zum Karpfen, JA sofern ich ihn versehendlich laichschwer fange und er nicht mehr lebensfähig ist würde ich ihn wie auch schon am Forellenbeispiel beschrieben verwerten.


----------



## Hardi (2. Januar 2006)

*AW: An den PRANGER*

Na Glückwunsch dem stolzen Fänger ...:r :r 
Sich mit der Trophähe auch noch ablichten zu lassen zeugt von einem Fischwaid liebenden Sportsfreund. 
Ich stelle lieber das Schreiben ein sonst.... werde ich noch 2 Meter groß.


----------



## totoconha (2. Januar 2006)

*AW: An den PRANGER*

Leider gibts in der Angelwelt noch viel mehr kleine Hr.Tews - und Aufklärung hilft da leider auch nicht mehr.#q Und dann wundert mensch sich doch tatächlich über den Ruf DER ANGLER. Wie überall ist es doch so, dass ein paar wenige den Ruf und auch die Arbeit vieler mit Füßen treten........ HAUEN SOLLTE MAN SOLCHE!!|gr: 
LG Torsten


----------



## Lenzibald (2. Januar 2006)

*AW: An den PRANGER*

Servus. Jetzt geht das Theater schon wieder los. Wegen einer Meerforelle machts einen mords wirbel. Wenn die dort wo er Angelt keine Schonzeit hat ist er volkommen im Recht. Punkt aus. Der hat den Fisch gefangen und wird ihn wahrscheinlich daheim verputzen was ist daran verwerflich. Ich frage euch jetzt mal wieviele Angler unter uns sind reine Trophäenjäger, ich behaupte mal sehr sehr viele. Und daraus ergiebt sich ???? Das ein großteil der Angler hier im Board Fische zum Spass fangen. Sicher ich gehöre auch dazu das ich Fische wieder freilasse und gelegentlich auch einen Esse. Ich hätte auch kein Problem einen Wildsau oder ein Reh zu Schiessen und es zu Essen. Das ist eben der Unterscheid von mir zu Anderen ich rege mich nicht wegen jeder Kleinigkeit auf oder beleidige andere, obwohl viele unter uns keinen Deut besser sind als der Angler auf dem Foto. Viele denken nur sie sind viel besser nur jeder der Fische zum Vergnügen fängt sollte ganz ganz ruhig sein. Ich könnte noch viel mehr schreiben über die Kranke Menscheit aber ich denke ml das reicht fürn Anfang.


----------



## Marcus van K (2. Januar 2006)

*AW: An den PRANGER*

Ich finde es einfach nur schade soeinen Fisch zu entnehmen.

Wenn es nervt, dass es schon wieder anfängt, dann schreibt doch nicht.

Copyright ist mir sowas von wurst (Foto Privat)

Meiner seits, wollte ich nur meinen Unmut äussern.


----------



## bennie (2. Januar 2006)

*AW: An den PRANGER*

ich finds immer schrecklich solch tolle fische so "angeeckelt" vom körper wegzuhalten. ist mir schon oft bei solchen trophähenbildern aufgefallen. ich finds einfach nur traurig.


----------



## Lenzibald (2. Januar 2006)

*AW: An den PRANGER*

@Marcus van k. Sicher ist schade um eine mit Laich volle Meefo. Nur dann muß man den Verantwortlichen die die Schonzeit abgeschafft haben eine auf die Rübe geben und nicht dem Angler, und mann sollte als Angler nicht immer über ander herziehen. Gegen Kommentare wie schade um den Fisch oder ist es notwendig solche Bilder zu Veröffentlichen hab ich auch nichts. Nur wenn jemand der im Recht ist Persönlich angegriffen wird das sollte unterlassen werden.


----------



## Christian D (2. Januar 2006)

*AW: An den PRANGER*

Genau, wir tun ihm alle Unrecht, denn er weiß es ja nicht besser.:q 

Schade um den Fisch, aber man sollte das auch nicht dramatischer machen als es ist, denn sonst rutschen wir hier noch in eine karpfenanglertypische C&R Diskussion ab, und davon haben wir ja nun alle die Nase voll.


----------



## sbiru (2. Januar 2006)

*AW: An den PRANGER*

Dann hofen wir mal das unser Sportsfreund noch lernfähig ist und in Zukunft auf einen blitzeblanken Fisch zum fressen warten kann.
Unglücklicher könnte das Foto ja auch nicht sein!!
Aber so kann es Leuten die alle Welt an ihrem Angelglück teilnehmen lassen gehen.Bei uns ließ sich ein Gastangler ohne gültigen Angelschein in der Hechtschonzeit stolz mit drei Exemplaren ablichten  und war dafür selbst bei der Zeitung aufgetaucht.Top Idee!!
Und was auf Bornholm an  Fischen erschlagen wird glaubt man kaum.
Aber leider ist es oft nicht mit Unwissenheit zu erklären, denn man muss
sich so einiges anhören wenn man Leute auf Ihre braunen Lappen anspricht,
die Stolz auf dem Stein liegen.
In diesem Sinne petri von Sven


----------



## Gnilftz (2. Januar 2006)

*AW: An den PRANGER*

Jo,
zugegeben, dat Foto ist mehr als unglücklich und viele hier hätten den Fisch zurück gesetzt.

Aaaaaaber,
jemanden an den Pranger stellen, ist in meinen Augen noch mehr daneben! #d 
Außerdem hat sich der Knabe völlig regel- und gesetzeskonform verhalten. Auf unsinnige C&R Diskussionen habe ich absolut keinen Bock mehr! 
Deshalb meine Bitte, haltet den Ball mal n büschen flacher! 

Greetz
Heiko #h


----------



## Marcus van K (2. Januar 2006)

*AW: An den PRANGER*

Vielleicht ist das Wort "Pranger" ein bischen zu hochgekocht aber Leute, 
Hand aufs Herz......

Für mich ist das berechtigte Kritik.


----------



## Patty (3. Januar 2006)

*AW: An den PRANGER*

Hier ist der Vorschlag einen Brief an die entsprechende Zeitung zu schreiben gemacht worden und genau diesen Vorschlag halte ich für richtig und wichtig! 
Wir können uns hier die Hände blutig schreiben und werden nichts ändern (mal davon ausgegangen, das hier im Board Angler schreiben, die diesen wunderschönen Fisch, ohne auch nur kurz zu überlegen, zurückgesetzt hätten!). 

Es ist nicht unser Recht jemanden an den Pranger zu stellen, oder ihn zu verurteilen. Es ist aber unser Recht den Fänger, oder jeden Leser dieser Zeitung zum Nachdenken anzuregen, bzw. über das Aufzuklären was dort passiert ist!

Petri Patty


----------



## mefohunter84 (3. Januar 2006)

*AW: An den PRANGER*

@ Marcus

Du hast doch im Grunde recht, aber du hast ganz einfach ein "unglückliches" Wort in dem Theadnamen verwendet. PRANGER #d 
Ok? #6 

@ Lenzibald

Die Schonzeit ist in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern *nicht* abgeschaft worden (weder für blanke, noch gefärbte Meerforellen)!
Diese geht vom 01.09. bis 30.11. eines jeden Jahres.
Die Fangbegrenzung in M-V liegt bei 3 Stück pro Angler und Tag und das Mindestmaß bei 45 cm.
Wohlgemerkt, alles in M-V!!! #6


----------



## Lenzibald (3. Januar 2006)

*AW: An den PRANGER*

Servus. Jetzt wird das Ganze Lächerlich. Wer soll zum Nachdenken angeregt werden?? Der Fänger, der hat sich an die Gesetzte gehalten die Zeitung, warum soll sie kein Bild von einem gefangenen Fisch abbilden. Einge machen einen Wirbel wegen einem Fisch das ich mich frage warum sie überhaupt Angeln. Es gibt nun mal Angler die Fische zum Essen fangen die sind mir sogar lieber als Trophäenjäger die nur den Größten wollen und andere anstänkern die Fische essen. Jeder soll machen wie er will solange er sich an die Gesetzeslage hält und darüber braucht sich keiner aufzuregen. Ansonsten müßte auch jeder C&R Anhänger an den Pranger der Fische nur zum Vergnügen fängt und sich in großen teilen Deutschlands nicht an die Gesetze hält. Denkt mal da drüber nach wer selbst im Glashaus sitzt sollte nicht mit Steinen werfen.


----------



## ha-le (3. Januar 2006)

*AW: An den PRANGER*

Der Mensch...das dümmste Tier !


----------



## sbiru (3. Januar 2006)

*AW: An den PRANGER*

Ist es nicht auch ohne gesetzliche Regelung möglich sinnvoll zu handeln??!!Ich fahre auch nicht 300km hin und zurück um kein Fisch zu entnehmen,außerdem ist Gravad der Hit.Mit der Einstellung das ein Angler das Recht hat alle maßigen Fische zu entnehmen kommen wir da nicht weiter.


----------



## dat_geit (3. Januar 2006)

*AW: An den PRANGER*

Ich möchte nur bei dieser Gelegenheit erinnern, das es bereits in unserem PLZ Bereich einen Thread gab, der sich ebenfalls um eine Mefo drehte und dann auch noch ein Lachs in einem weiteren die Rolle spielt.
Da kochte auch die Volksseele hoch.

Uns sind diese Tiere schon fast heilig geworden und wir inverstieren ne Menge Geld und Zeit in den mühsamen Besatz eben dieser Spezies, die nicht als Farmfisch eingesetzt wird, sondern hier gefangen, abgestreift, ausgebrütet und und und.... mehr möchte kann einmal den Bericht von Bondex lesen.

Da ist es natürlich schon etwas ganz spezielles für Angler, die sich dieser Spezies verschrieben haben und dann ein wenig über reagieren.
Ich sehe es genau so wie meine Kollegen und halte es auch so, aber ich gebe den Aussenstehenden Recht, dass sie es vielleicht als überzogen ansehen.

Aber eine Mefo Mama ist nun mal eine heilige Kuh, wenn sie Laich trägt und sich braun verfärbt hat.

Wer häufig auch in DK fischt entwickelt schnell das gleiche Gefühl und wird auch freundlich auf solche Dinge hingewiesen.
Ausserdem fleigen bei uns auch die Fetzen in Sachen Laichdorsche.

Also bitte auf beiden Seiten ein wenig Verständnis, dann klappt das schon.


----------



## AAlfänger (3. Januar 2006)

*AW: An den PRANGER*



			
				Lenzibald schrieb:
			
		

> Servus. Jetzt wird das Ganze Lächerlich. Wer soll zum Nachdenken angeregt werden?? Der Fänger, der hat sich an die Gesetzte gehalten die Zeitung, warum soll sie kein Bild von einem gefangenen Fisch abbilden. Einge machen einen Wirbel wegen einem Fisch das ich mich frage warum sie überhaupt Angeln. Es gibt nun mal Angler die Fische zum Essen fangen die sind mir sogar lieber als Trophäenjäger die nur den Größten wollen und andere anstänkern die Fische essen. Jeder soll machen wie er will solange er sich an die Gesetzeslage hält und darüber braucht sich keiner aufzuregen. Ansonsten müßte auch jeder C&R Anhänger an den Pranger der Fische nur zum Vergnügen fängt und sich in großen teilen Deutschlands nicht an die Gesetze hält. Denkt mal da drüber nach wer selbst im Glashaus sitzt sollte nicht mit Steinen werfen.


|wavey: 
Moin,moin
Ich kann Lenzibald bloß recht geben.
Etwas weniger aufregen verlängert das Leben.
Gruß AAlfänger


----------



## Rausreißer (3. Januar 2006)

*AW: An den PRANGER*

Also für mich ist das keine wirklich berechtigte Kritik.

Da geben Vereine 10.000de € aus um ihre Aufzuchtsprogramme umzusetzen.

Da fischt Heinz oder Arnd und vielleicht auch Klaus im September nun mal im September im Fluss auf pralle braune Aufsteiger.
Und dann rödeln die Jungs im November, Dezember, Januar jedes Wochenende im Bruthaus.
Oder sind bei Schneetreiben zu E-Abfischen unterwegs.

Und dann kommt son Jungspund um die Ecke und meint das geht  ja gar nicht.

Ist ja klar das Arnd sich dann denkt, man, man, mien Jung, da wo ich hingeschi…. hab, hast du noch nicht mal hin gerochen.

Das war son bischen Dialekt aus der nordische Ecke. Ich hoffe das kommt Dir nicht quer.
Braune Fische kann man auch ganz legal fangen, und auch mit etwas Stolz in der Brust.
Schau Dir mal ein paar Seiten aus Dänemark an, wenn Dich das Thema wirklich
interessiert.

R.R.#h


----------



## dat_geit (3. Januar 2006)

*AW: An den PRANGER*

@RR
Gernot, das war mal wieder kurz und knapp, aber verdammt genau den Nagel auf den selbigen getroffen.


----------



## Dxlfxn (3. Januar 2006)

*AW: An den PRANGER*

Also Freunde,
bezüglich Dänemark gibts hier schon mal zwei gegenläufige Meinungen! Ich kenne es DK so, dass ich durchaus in der Zeit vor der Laichzeit angesprochen werde, wenn ich einen solchen Fisch fange und entnehmen wollte. Im Frühsommer, nach der Laichzeit, sehen es die Skandinavier völlig anders.

Wir haben in Deutschland feste Regeln, zumindest in MeckPomm (Glückwunsch dazu!). Ansonsten sind es freiwillige Regelungen. Nirgendwo propagiert, wie z.B,. die freiwillige Doschschonzeit.

Ich kenne keine weiteren Daten zu diesem Anlaß hier. Werde dazu auch nichts sagen. Aber was machen denn die feinen "fly onlys" in der Flüssen??
Die fischen auf Aufsteiger - oder meint ihr, das die Leute es auf Absteiger versuchen???

Wenn wir etwas wollen, müssen wir die Regeln verändern. Das allein hilft uns weiter. Glaubt ihr denn, dass eine Laichforelle nach dem Abstieg z.B. im Mai wieder silbern ist??
Übrigens kann man einen braunen Fisch, den man zum Foto in die Luft hebt und erst einmal ausführlich fotografiert genausogut abschlagen. Der wird sterben.

Was auch immer. Der hier angeprochene wird, wenn er diesen Fisch auf den Tisch bringt, keine Meefo wieder nach Hause bringen dürfen.
Ich unterstelle dabei, dass er nicht gezielt auf Laichfische geangelt hat. 

Um uns richtig zu verstehen: Ich finde die Selbstbeschränkung auf blanke Fische in Ordnung. Wenn sich andere "nur" an die Gesetze halten und dabei nicht die Schonzeit verletzen, kann man nichts tun.
Ich persönlich fände es auch schöner, wenn wir unser Mindestmaß heraufsetzen würden. 40cm in SH sind nun wirklich irgendwie blöd. Aber das ist ein anderes Thema.


----------



## Fisch1000 (9. Januar 2006)

*AW: An den PRANGER*

#d  :c |uhoh: |peinlich :e |splat:  
ICH BIN JA SCHON GEGEN KOCHTOPFANGLER ABER DAS IST DER HAMMER!!!!
#d :r :c |uhoh: |abgelehn :e |splat: |scardie: :v 


FISCH1000


----------



## Marcus van K (9. Januar 2006)

*AW: An den PRANGER*

@ Rausreißer, mir kommt nichts Quer....

Also Jungs, der Drops ist gelutscht!

Dann können die Dänen ja stolz auf sich sein wa?

Soll doch jeder machen was er will und die Laichreifen BigMamas 

erbarmungslos abknüppeln.....

Ich setzte sie wieder zurück und hoffe mit gutem Beispiel bei den einen oder anderen  Angelkollegen das Nachdenken anzuregen.......


----------



## Truttafriend (9. Januar 2006)

*AW: An den PRANGER*

kannst sicher sein das keiner von Truttenverrückten hier im Forum so´n Bild abliefern würde. 

An den "PRANGER" stellen bringt ja nicht unbedingt ein offenes Ohr und 14 Kotzsmileys sind auch nicht der Bringer zu dem Thema 


Wo du Recht hast: wir sollte mit gutem Beispiel vorangehen und aufklären wo es geht #6


----------



## Mefospezialist (9. Januar 2006)

*AW: An den PRANGER*

Ja Ja so ist das halt mit den Anglern. 
Ich sehs all zu oft bei uns am Rhein, denn alle schreien kein Fisch mehr da, aber Gedanken wo sie sind macht sich keiner! Viele schieben es auf die Wasserqualität, aber die ist wie ich meine im Rhein schon fast wieder bei Trinkwasser angelangt. 
Keiner sieht die die Leute die alles abschlachten was sie fangen. Ich kann es mir einfach nicht vorstellen was ein 20cm langer Zander in der Pfanne hermachen soll, aber naja so ist das mit den sogenannten Anglern die von Fischschutzrede aber Nachts dann wirklich alles abschlachten was da am Haken zappelt. (Das ist leider kein Witz! Ich erlebe es viel zu oft!!!:c )

*Zum Thema braune Mefos: *
Ich habe bis jetzt in meinem Leben vier Mefos gefangen. Alle braun und alle  schwimmen wieder und haben hoffentlich für Nachwuchs gesorgt damit es  auch mal mehr werden können und ich vielleicht doch noch mal ne Blanke erwische!!!!! (Am 28.01.06 ist es soweit wieder an die Küste und 1111 Würfe pro Tag und ich hoffe immer wieder auf nen blanken Fisch)

Die Angler und Fischereiverbände geben so viel Geld für den Besatz aus und solche Angler machen das wieder kaputt!! 
Pranger oder nicht, verboten oder nicht aber meiner Meinung nach darf sich jemand der sich mit braunen Brüstet nicht einmal im Traum Angler nennen. 
Jeder Angler hat einmal hat die Fischerprüfung gemacht und sollte genau wissen was sich gehört oder auch nicht!!!!

In diesem Sinne Mefo´s Heil|wavey:


----------

